# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Поделитесь конфигурацией 1С Риэлтор под 8.2

## black-crow

*
Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Риэлтор: Управление продажами недвижимости для УТ"
*

----------


## MaksXS

Тоже ищу. Если найдешь буду очень благодарен

----------


## dear-uncle

присоединяюсь к просьбе, очень надо

----------


## sanekmaloi

Может кто нашел уже.Поделитесь ссылкой.

----------


## antonstarlight

плюсую, тоже ищу, ребят поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## antonstarlight

неужели ни у кого?

----------


## fsv_kanash

тема актуальна,мне тоже надо

----------


## RegisteRfx

актуально! если кто нашел поделитесь

----------


## lekhaplaton

У кого есть поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## repz83

Тоже нужно пощупать, плииз

----------


## Яшар

у меня есть 1с риэлтор..надо только отучить от ключа..кто поможетИИИ

----------


## antonstarlight

а что просто патч платформы не канает?

----------


## sanekmaloi

sanekmaloi@mail.ru кидай конфу попробуем отучить

----------


## antonstarlight

и мне скинь пож. anton@starcom.pro

----------


## Яшар

у меня есть 1с риэлтор для 8.3. помогите ее взломать

----------


## sanekmaloi

Без конфигурации, разве что "сим салабим" посоветую.
На почту( sanekmaloi@mail.ru ) шлите конфу посмотрю что с защитой.

----------


## Яшар

что то не могу на почту вам скинуть - письмо возвращается. скиньте что то мне на diik-derbent@mail.ru

----------


## musfriend

поделись свежим риэлтором, пожалуйста! yuraelma@mail.ru

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Риэлтор. Управление продажами недвижимости" для "Управление торговлей", релиз 11.1.5.16 от 07.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Риэлтор. Управление продажами недвижимости" для "УПП", релиз 1.3.51.5 от 06.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

antonstarlight (24.05.2014), Я-Жорик (02.02.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Риэлтор. Управление продажами недвижимости" для "Управление торговлей", релиз 11.1.6.26 от 23.07.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Риэлтор. Управление продажами недвижимости для "Управление торговлей", релиз 11.1.7.49 от 21.08.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

lekhaplaton (18.11.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Риэлтор. Управление продажами недвижимости" для "Управление торговлей 11.1", релиз 11.1.9.51 от 10.11.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Риэлтор. Управление продажами недвижимости" для "1С:УПП 8", релиз 1.3.58.2 от 06.11.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

bonyfox (21.03.2019), lekhaplaton (18.11.2014)

----------


## joyb

Ребята, у кого нить есть посвежее версия риэлтора? Буду благодарен очень.

----------


## Ukei

- Свежие версии выкладываются постоянно в теме для сторонних разработчиков, смотрите с конца. Ссылка есть у меня в подписи.

----------


## rur39

Поделитесь свежим риэлтором, пожалуйста!

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Риэлтор. Управление продажами недвижимости" для "Управление торговлей", релиз 11.2.2.119 от 25.02.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

black-crow (10.05.2017)

----------


## topsecret7777

Скажите а свежее решение есть? мне требуется 1с и конфиг к нему риелтор учет сделок и продажа недвижимости лучше всего в одном)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Риэлтор. Управление продажами недвижимости" для "Управление торговлей", релиз 11.4.2.109 от 16.01.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

SergeyNvkz (21.04.2018)

----------


## alfakrd

> *Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Риэлтор. Управление продажами недвижимости" для "Управление торговлей", релиз 11.4.2.109 от 16.01.2018*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


Доброго дня. При открытии конфигурации на 5-7% загрузки начала работы пишет "Обнаружено нарушение целостности системы" и вылетает. Не подскажите в чем дело? Ваша версия рабочая вообще?

----------


## alfakrd

> *Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Риэлтор. Управление продажами недвижимости" для "Управление торговлей", релиз 11.4.2.109 от 16.01.2018*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


Доброго дня. При открытии конфигурации на 5% загрузки Начала работы пишет "Обнаружено нарушение целостности системы" и вылетает. Не подскажите в чем дело? Ваша версия рабочая вообще?

----------


## Ukei

> Доброго дня. При открытии конфигурации на 5% загрузки Начала работы пишет "Обнаружено нарушение целостности системы" и вылетает. Не подскажите в чем дело? Ваша версия рабочая вообще?


 - Не используйте платформу 8.3.11 или пользуйтесь другими средствами обхода защиты платформы.

----------


## alfakrd

> - Не используйте платформу 8.3.11 или пользуйтесь другими средствами обхода защиты платформы.


Попробовал на версии 8.3.10.2699, результат такой же. Что вы подразумеваете под другими средствами обхода защиты? Я использовал патч в данном случае. Проблема возникла именно с этим конфигом.

----------


## Ukei

> Попробовал на версии 8.3.10.2699, результат такой же. Что вы подразумеваете под другими средствами обхода защиты? Я использовал патч в данном случае. Проблема возникла именно с этим конфигом.


 - Потому что у 8.3.10.2699 та же защита, что и у последних на сегодня версий 8.3.11. Берите репак 8.3.10.2667 - это крайний релиз, где защита ещё старая привычная.

----------

alfakrd (29.01.2018)

----------


## flashman7

> - Потому что у 8.3.10.2699 та же защита, что и у последних на сегодня версий 8.3.11. Берите репак 8.3.10.2667 - это крайний релиз, где защита ещё старая привычная.


а как вообще обойти защиту?

----------


## flashman7

> - Потому что у 8.3.10.2699 та же защита, что и у последних на сегодня версий 8.3.11. Берите репак 8.3.10.2667 - это крайний релиз, где защита ещё старая привычная.


а как вообще обойти защиту?

----------


## Ukei

> а как вообще обойти защиту?


 - Выучить внутр. язык 1С, разобрать конфиг, понять как организована защита, переписать часть функционала.

----------

bonyfox (21.03.2019)

----------


## bonyfox

Добрый день. Есть новые конфигурации? везде пишет файл не найден.

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день. Есть новые конфигурации? везде пишет файл не найден.


 - Свежее чем версия по ссылке из 1-го поста пока увы нет доступа.

----------


## bonyfox

Спасибо.

----------


## shvedova63

> - Потому что у 8.3.10.2699 та же защита, что и у последних на сегодня версий 8.3.11. Берите репак 8.3.10.2667 - это крайний релиз, где защита ещё старая привычная.


8.3.10.2667 - это какую именно качать?

8.3.10.2667_Windows_Portable.zip (199.07 MB)
8.3.10.2667_Windows_RePack_x64_GUI_пароль.-.1.rar (192.18 MB)
8.3.10.2667_Windows_RePack_x86-x64_GUI_пароль.-.1.rar (242.1 MB)
8.3.10.2667_Windows_RePack_x86_GUI_пароль.-.1.rar (180.87 MB)
8.3.10.2667_Windows_Repack_x64.zip (188.79 MB)
8.3.10.2667_Windows_Repack_x86-x64.zip (366 MB)
8.3.10.2667_Windows_Repack_x86.zip (177.72 MB)
8.3.10.2667_setuptc.rar (51.64 MB)
8.3.10.2667_setuptc64.rar (57.17 MB)
8.3.10.2667_windows.rar (244.94 MB)
8.3.10.2667_windows64.rar (170.05 MB)
8.3.10.2667_windows64full.rar (259.09 MB)

у меня 32 бит.

----------


## Ukei

> 8.3.10.2667 - это какую именно качать?
> 
> 8.3.10.2667_Windows_Portable.zip (199.07 MB)
> 8.3.10.2667_Windows_RePack_x64_GUI_пароль.-.1.rar (192.18 MB)
> 8.3.10.2667_Windows_RePack_x86-x64_GUI_пароль.-.1.rar (242.1 MB)
> 8.3.10.2667_Windows_RePack_x86_GUI_пароль.-.1.rar (180.87 MB)
> 8.3.10.2667_Windows_Repack_x64.zip (188.79 MB)
> 8.3.10.2667_Windows_Repack_x86-x64.zip (366 MB)
> 8.3.10.2667_Windows_Repack_x86.zip (177.72 MB)
> ...


 - Значит Вам подойдет х86, качайте репак, любой из 2-х.

----------


## shvedova63

Устанавливаю Аренда и управление недвижимостью, программа просит обновиться до 8.3.12, а на 8.3.10.2667 не идёт, как быть?

----------


## Ukei

> Устанавливаю Аренда и управление недвижимостью, программа просит обновиться до 8.3.12, а на 8.3.10.2667 не идёт, как быть?


 - Так и должно быть, в описании ссылки же нет информации что конфиг отучен. Увы, ломанной Аренды в паблике нет. Но можно найти программера 1С самостоятельно и потом ни с кем не делиться. ;)

----------

